# Pink Floyd



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello, the tour dates for the Australian Pink Floyd show are out, any one interested try the link below, if you have not seen this band before and like The Floyd then get your self a ticket, they are good, cheers fred.

http://www.aussiefloyd.com/


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

They are excellent (but not as good as the real deal







) - I think the closest venue for me will be Harrogate so I may see if any of my mates are interested in going


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I saw Pink Floyd at the CNE Stadium, Toronto in 1994 one of the best concerts I have been to. It was made even better because there was some international fireworks competition on the same night that delayed the start of the concert, and the Tall Ships were in the habour







that was a good trip


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I saw Pink Floyd in 1980? when they did The Wall at Earls court. As spectacular as spectacular can be!

Inside the huge arena not really knowing what to expect. Then, wall being built, giant models floating around, aeroplanes and superb sound system. Just amazing.

Paul D


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

One of the greatest bands ever....Animals - just superb.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Saw them last time that were at Earls court about 4-5 years ago I think.

They did loads of great stuff (always start with "shine on you crazy diamond"







) had an interval then came back and did the whole of "Dark side of the Moon"


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they are good, i have seen them a couple of times before, and are the best thing if you like the Floyd, they are not as good as the real thing of corse not,but it does not look like the Floyd will tour again unless Mr Gillmore as a change of mind, so this is the next best way to see there Music played live, i have been a fan of The Floyd since i first went to watch them in 1970, Dave Gillmore had the Autralian Pink Floyd band at his birthday bash a few years ago, so if its good enough for him. cheers fred.

p.s. this is the best Floyd web site on the net.

http://www.pinkfloyd-co.com/mast_idx.html


----------

